# Juniper type?



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm looking for the specific type of juniper that you may see in someone's yard that can grow 6-8' tall and with wide spread branches. 

I'm looking to buy/plant them to control drifting snow and provide some overhead protection for pheasants and rabbits.

I appreciate any suggestions you can offer.

Thanks - JP


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hi, Plain-*
*[/COLOR]* 
*My recommendation would be a Skyrocket Juniper, because they grow quite tall...15 ft.+...they're good for wind resistance, are pretty hardy and low-maintenance. The downside is they probably wouldn't give you the cover you're looking for at the base; they tend to be narrow. *

*Check this website out:*

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com

*Good luck!*


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

sky rocket may be to narrow... for what you are trying to do....
My suggestion would be a spreader type... Mint julip, sea green, green phtizer, or hetzii juniper, armstrong juniper. upright are blue point, witchitaw blue, columnar hetzi, fairview.


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

PlainOutdoors said:


> I'm looking for the specific type of juniper that you may see in someone's yard that can grow 6-8' tall and with wide spread branches.
> 
> I'm looking to buy/plant them to control drifting snow and provide some overhead protection for pheasants and rabbits.
> 
> ...


JP,
As stated earlier Hetzii would be a good choice, google search _*Juiperus Chinensis 'Hetzii'*_ or check out these pics.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...etzii&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&sa=G&um=1
Hope this helps.


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

Tami or seagreen tami grows 5 ' over time and sea green will grow 5 to 8' over time..Is this for the home or for some hunting property???


----------



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

Willie T - Basically, I'm trying to find a variety that I've seen growing wild in yards and abandoned properties. The bushes I've seen are huge in terms of width and even height and rabbits like to loaf and travel using them as overhead protection. I'll plant them in a couple areas near my hunting camp to catch drifting snow and provide cover for the bunnies.

The Hetzii variety looks like what I'm after, thanks for the ideas and pictures.

-JP


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

PlainOutdoors said:


> Willie T - Basically, I'm trying to find a variety that I've seen growing wild in yards and abandoned properties. The bushes I've seen are huge in terms of width and even height and rabbits like to loaf and travel using them as overhead protection. I'll plant them in a couple areas near my hunting camp to catch drifting snow and provide cover for the bunnies.
> 
> The Hetzii variety looks like what I'm after, thanks for the ideas and pictures.
> 
> -JP


 That u will get from them...remember they love full sun the tami dont req a lot of water and grow bigger than what they say in landscape books etc.. they do grow somewhat faster in the right soil etc they may take alot longer to get what you want...good luck mark


----------

